# Do We Really Need To Change Our Hitch On Our Truck?



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We were doing some reading here when we bought our new TV, a chevy silverado 2500, I think it is a 2003 or 2004, cant remember,, but my dh read here that the installed hitches are bad and need to be replaced.. Is this something chevy is doing or do we need to do it? we want to get this done before we head out on any long trips. If we do,, any suggestions on what to get?? thanks


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

brenda said:


> We were doing some reading here when we bought our new TV, a chevy silverado 2500, I think it is a 2003 or 2004, cant remember,, but my dh read here that the installed hitches are bad and need to be replaced.. Is this something chevy is doing or do we need to do it? we want to get this done before we head out on any long trips. If we do,, any suggestions on what to get?? thanks


 ????? I had a Chevy Silverado last year and had checked for recalls shortly before trading it in. I am unaware of any hitch issues. But I had a 1500HD, not a 2500. sorry don't want toconfuse stuff here.

Eric


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

There is not a recall, but many have replaced their hitch. Search for 'OEM Hitch' here or on the Dark Side - RV.net and you will see tons of posts. Most centered around a 'hitch failure' 'defective welds' or 'cracking'.

Good or Bad, Defective or Not, many of us have a hard time getting proper weight distribution to the front axles.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Humpty said:


> There is not a recall, but many have replaced their hitch. Search for 'OEM Hitch' here or on the Dark Side - RV.net and you will see tons of posts. Most centered around a 'hitch failure' 'defective welds' or 'cracking'.
> 
> Good or Bad, Defective or Not, many of us have a hard time getting proper weight distribution to the front axles.


I dont understand,, did you get the proper weight dist. to the front axles after changing hitches?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Brenda,

I would guess that most of the Chevy/GMC owners around here have been fine with the OEM hitch, but there have been some pretty spectacular failures as well. I wish I could put my finger on them now, but there were a series of photographs of one failed hitch that were truly scary.

My understanding, and I may be wrong, is that the design and materials used on the crossbar (tube) portion of the assembly is weak and prone to twisting. Over time, the twisting will fatigue either the steel in the tube itself, or the welds at the end plates. Once these start to tear, it's all over for the hitch.

My suspicion is that you will sense the situation long before a failure. That twisting motion will be evidenced by how well or badly the trailer tows. If you are having a difficult time getting the weight distribution right, or are experiencing a lot of surging when on the road, or an undue degree of push/pull sensation when starting and stopping, these could all be signs the hitch is flexing and a replacement is in order. If you don't experience any obvious issues, I would just keep an eye on the hitch assembly with periodic visual inspections. Do a thorough inspection now, so that you have a base line to go by, and then just keep an eye on it.

Hope this helps.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I have a 2003 1500hd. After I bought it I saw some of the posts about the bad OEM hitches. After reading them and visually inspecting mine I could see what some of the concerns could be. I have not replaced my hitch but I do periodically check the welds. I think if it was that big of a problem there would be a recall and you would hear a lot more about it. I also don't have much trouble with WD. Of course I do have a smaller trailer.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Brenda:

I never changed the hitch on my Suburban, but had trouble getting weigh to the front axles, and the OEM hitch seemed to have a lot of 'slop' in it. Check out beachbum's thread Here He is changing his hitch and we should know the results soon.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I too have trouble getting weight to the front axle, and I think it is due to two reasons:

1. The receiver platform cross tube has some flex in it;
2. The Equalizer hitch bar diameter is small and does not get a good snug fit in the receiver tube. Quite a bit of upward force is lost due to the extra space within the receiver.

Having said that, I don't plan on replacing mine at this point; it is doing a decent enough job.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I switched the OEM receiver on our 2000 yukon to a putnam receiver. I was suprised at the difference it made getting more weight to the front axle and in towing characteristics, our first trip out we noticed right away the more solid ride.

heres a pic,










Mike


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I can think of about 5 members on this forum alone that have swapped to a new receiver on their GM vehicles.
All say they are happy with the results.
Even with my little 21-RS, I couldn't get any weight transfer to the front of the truck until I changed receivers.
While I can't say for sure that you should change it, I don't think you will regret it.
Do a search on "Putnam" here at the forum and you'll find lots of interesting reading.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I am going to add to this....

You don't need to switch it out. However, spending $140 for a Putnam is a heck of a lot cheaper than loosing a trailer to faulty welds.

The welds on the GM hitches were failing with LITTLE OR NO WARNING.

There is also a design flaw with the GM factory receivers. There are two bolts that run up into the bumper. When you attach a weight distributing system to that receiver, the bolts put a little more weight onto the bumper and not the front end. It also contributes to the extra "bounce" that some GM owners experience.

Since I have switched to my Putnam, I have had a better towing experience, no bounce and equal weight distribution and my wife has a little more peace of mind.

This morning I installed my Putnam from my 2005 Gasser 2500HD to my 2006 2500HD LLY. It took all of 45 minutes with my impact wrench.

The only way I wouldn't switch is if I was towing a fifth wheel.

Just my honest opinion with a lot of truth and supporting documentation!

TJS


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I had trouble getting the weight distributed to the front axles, too, with the OEM hitch receiver on my new 2007 Chevy 2500HD. Then, after looking at the carnage on RV net, I went to a local RV supplier and bought a good Putnam hitch for about $150.00. It took me about 2 hours to make the switch (and I'm old and slow!).

A small price to pay for peace of mind. And I then had no trouble dialing in the Equalizer hitch to get the proper weight distribution from rear to front axles.

You might not have any problems, but I'd recommend the switch.

Just my opinion.

Mike


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Last year I went through the same dilemma over my hitch and what to do. I read all the posts on RV.net on the GM hitches on newer trucks and the failures and how a lot of people changed over to a different hitch from the OEM one. I critically inspected my hitch and I have never seen any problems with the welds or joints, but it may be inside the weld, who knows? I called around to several places that specialize in hitches and such, and no one has ever changed out a defective GM hitch or even heard that there was a problem with them. None of the places I called were GMC dealerships. So I kept my hitch and each trip I do an inspection and have made it part of my routine. I guess that it is really up to you, but do the homework to determine if there is a problem with your hitch. You can get it NDT (non destructive test) and this will determine of there is a potential problem, or you can change out the hitch. If you do find any more evidence on the OEM hitch, please post it for all of us. Thanks.


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Is this just a problem with the GM or with all trucks? We have a ford f-150 on order and we are
getting the tow package put on.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

happycampers said:


> Is this just a problem with the GM or with all trucks? We have a ford f-150 on order and we are
> getting the tow package put on.


It's a GM Hitch issue. The Ford hitches do not attach in the same manner and all I have seen are square box tubes, not the round stuff GM is using.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> I am going to add to this....
> 
> You don't need to switch it out. However, spending $140 for a Putnam is a heck of a lot cheaper than loosing a trailer to faulty welds.
> 
> ...


What years are impacted by this? I have a 2004 Suburban and haven't seen any issues...nor have I felt any towing problems.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I am going to add to this....
> 
> You don't need to switch it out. However, spending $140 for a Putnam is a heck of a lot cheaper than loosing a trailer to faulty welds.
> 
> ...


What years are impacted by this? I have a 2004 Suburban and haven't seen any issues...nor have I felt any towing problems.
[/quote]

On a Suburban, it would be 2000-2006
On a truck, it would be 1999-2006 and 2007 classics

This is the OEM receiver. The round tube allows the hitch head to flex upwards when the WD is hooked up.









This is the putnam with the square tube. It's much more rigid and allows for easier weight transfer to the front of the truck.









Here is the new Putnam class 5 receiver next to the old OEM receiver.
The new Putnam weighs about twice as much as the old one.
The steel is more than twice as thick at the mounting points.
The square tube instead of the round one will hopefully stop some of the bouncing that I believe was from upward flex on the old receiver.
You could see the tube on the old receiver bend upwards when the WD bars were hooked up.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice pics Jim. Where would be the best place to buy one of these?


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

well, we decided to not chance it and and dh ordered one last night online for 167 delivered. I am not sure where he got it though..He got the class V one, the class IV was a little cheaper.. I will check and see where he ordered it from.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Been reading this thread. Interesting!! There are all kinds of stories on "the other forum" about GM hitches. I got my putnam off Amazon.com. $165 incs shipping. You (or DH) will need 21MM DEEP socket and 21 MM open end wrench to remove factory hitch. Install instructions for the Putnam are on their site. They use 1/2 inch nuts and bolts and 2 of the factory bolts. You can adapt a standard electrical plug holder to accept the GM plug. Cut a slot similar to the factory holder and then "screw/thread" the factory plug into that. That holder can then be welded/attached to the new hitch. Yeah, I know you want pictures. I'll take them as soon as the paint drys. My hitch has shipped and DW will be glad when this project is done!!
david


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The best price I've found so far for the Putnam is at www.etrailerpart.com
I know several people that have bought from there and it's always been fast shipping and good service.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Here is how I worked the electric plug bracket for the new hitch.
http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/davidacollins/Hitch/
The cut is not perfect, but it allows me to thread the factory plug onto the bracket. The universal bracket cost $2.25 and has a vinyl coating that needs to be stripped so the plug will fit. Factory bracket has 2 slots. Mine has one. The fit on mine is tighter. The bracket will be welded onto the new hitch. I don't have to mess with factory bracket and can sell or re-use the factory hitch. 
david


----------

